# IPhone 2.0



## dmc (Jul 11, 2008)

Downloading it now... ITunes updated last night for all the new "stuff"

Psyched for all the new Apps...

Anybody else?


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Absolutely, positively sick of it.


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

I've got a pretty sweet land line at my house...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 11, 2008)

You know I dig certain technology things; cool cameras, nice TV's, good sound system, good computer.....but cell phones just don't tickle my pickle.  I honestly wouldn't have one if I didn't need it for my job.   Prior to my current job, I didn't have one for three years......life was much more peaceful

My best ski buddy these days rented crappy ski boots all winter long saying he didn't want to fork down $450 for decent boots mid season.  Yet, in November he shelled out $500 for a friggin phone :???:


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> I've got a pretty sweet land line at my house...



And it fits your personality quite well...


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> And it fits your personality quite well...



Paul and I gab for hours a night, in case anyone's wondering.  Mostly about AZ drama, but sometimes about window treatments, birth control and chocolate.


----------



## dmc (Jul 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> You know I dig certain technology things; cool cameras, nice TV's, good sound system, good computer.....but cell phones just don't tickle my pickle.  I honestly wouldn't have one if I didn't need it for my job.   Prior to my current job, I didn't have one for three years......life was much more peaceful



I couldn't perform my job without one...
I also couldn't have the freedom to go out and ski a couple hours mid day on a work day without one.

Plus - I think they're cool...  And fun...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 11, 2008)

dmc said:


> I couldn't perform my job without one...
> I also couldn't have the freedom to go out and ski a couple hours mid day on a work day without one.
> 
> Plus - I think they're cool...  And fun...



oh certainly understand the work convenience

my office is my car 6 hours a day.....couldn't do the job without the phone AND lap top in the passenger seat with wireless card.  I'm guessing once they come out with a phone that supports our ordering software, we will all convert over to it.  who knows when that will be though....the software is pretty archaic


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> oh certainly understand the work convenience
> 
> my office is my car 6 hours a day.....couldn't do the job without the phone AND lap top in the passenger seat with wireless card.  I'm guessing once they come out with a phone that supports our ordering software, we will all convert over to it.  who knows when that will be though....the software is pretty archaic



Blackberry or Windows Mobile 6 won't?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> Blackberry or Windows Mobile 6 won't?



They've made an attempt to get things to match up, but the combination of remote desktop and the program being so primitive has resulted in 'issues'.  That or IT people are over matched :lol:

To be honest, I hope it never happens....as then when I'm walking around cities I'll have no excuses for calling in orders when I'm away from the lap top.


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> They've made an attempt to get things to match up, but the combination of remote desktop and the program being so primitive has resulted in 'issues'.  That or IT people are over matched :lol:
> 
> To be honest, I hope it never happens....as then when I'm walking around cities I'll have no excuses for calling in orders when I'm away from the lap top.



True. Good point. What kind of aircard do you use on your laptop?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 11, 2008)

Verizon card

works great, anywhere I get a cell single I can't get online.  can't complain


----------



## dmc (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> True. Good point. What kind of aircard do you use on your laptop?



I picked up a ATT USBConnect card...

Kicks ass on the road...


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

dmc said:


> I picked up a ATT USBConnect card...
> 
> Kicks ass on the road...



Sierra 881U, nice card, have one too. They do work great.



deadheadskier said:


> Verizon card



Talk to the hand....:razz:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

I still use the Zack Morris Saved By the Bell Cell Phone that's the size of a Brick..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

I got a Treo, it was on sale when I picked it up 2 years ago and I can do realtime trades on it away from home. Keyboard blows on it. Otherwise, a free el cheapo woulda worked for me.

PS My fave cell outta all of em was my StarTac


----------



## dmc (Jul 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I still use the Zack Morris Saved By the Bell Cell Phone that's the size of a Brick..



First cell i remember had a phone attachted to a box by a cord... pre-brick..

Zack got a ton of tail..


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I got a Treo, it was on sale when I picked it up 2 years ago and I can do realtime trades on it away from home. Keyboard blows on it. Otherwise, a free el cheapo woulda worked for me.
> 
> PS My fave cell outta all of em was my StarTac



I liked my StarTac too. Agree with the Treo keyboard.

I have a Samsung BlackJack2, a Blackberry Curve 8310, LG Trax, and will be getting the Blackberry Bold (3G) soon. I'll be getting an iPhone 3G as well, but not until much later.


Oh, and I hate cell phones. :smile:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> I liked my StarTac too. Agree with the Treo keyboard.
> 
> I have a Samsung BlackJack2, a Blackberry Curve 8310, LG Trax, and will be getting the Blackberry Bold (3G) soon. I'll be getting an iPhone 3G as well, but not until much later.
> 
> ...



StarTac story: I was driving home from my bar one night with a cup of beer between my legs. As I finished talking on the phone I tried to put the phone in my shirt pocket and it missed, bounced off my thigh and landed in the beer. I stuck it on a radiator for 3 days, and it fired right back up!


----------



## ski9 (Jul 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I still use the Zack Morris Saved By the Bell Cell Phone that's the size of a Brick..



Speaking of people with Zack Morris posters on his bedroom ceiling, I bet Jeffy's been walking around with a semi over the new iPhone.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> I liked my StarTac too. Agree with the Treo keyboard.
> 
> I have a Samsung BlackJack2, a Blackberry Curve 8310, LG Trax, and will be getting the Blackberry Bold (3G) soon. I'll be getting an iPhone 3G as well, but not until much later.
> 
> ...



5 phones??  :jawdrop:


----------



## Philpug (Jul 12, 2008)

I am still waiting for the iPhone to get other carriers.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 12, 2008)

Is the Iphone still only offered with ATT?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Speaking of people with Zack Morris posters on his bedroom ceiling, I bet Jeffy's been walking around with a semi over the new iPhone.....



I just talked to Jeffy the other day......we're playing golf soon..:razz:


----------



## hardline (Jul 12, 2008)

i am on jobsites all day so i need a phone that can workas a modem. its just dumb to have a phone and a conect card for the laptop. untill they make it easy to do with the iphone i am stuck with windows mobile.


----------



## Paul (Jul 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> 5 phones??  :jawdrop:



And 2 cellular MODEMS. Sierra Aircard 881U and Option 3G Max PCMCIA. 

Oh, and 3 Client software, Sierra Watcher and ATT Com manager and Global Client.


I feel like Patrick McGoohan.:-(


----------



## roark (Jul 13, 2008)

dmc said:


> Downloading it now... ITunes updated last night for all the new "stuff"


Precisely why I stopped using iTunes awhile ago. QT and iTunes suck on a PC.


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2008)

roark said:


> Precisely why I stopped using iTunes awhile ago. QT and iTunes suck on a PC.



I use my MAC for Itunes..

the new update is awesome... Can now use "apps" on the IPhone..  Takes it a step further...

nice...


----------



## roark (Jul 13, 2008)

dmc said:


> I use my MAC for Itunes..
> 
> the new update is awesome... Can now use "apps" on the IPhone..  Takes it a step further...
> 
> nice...



I grew up using Macs, never had a PC til after high school. I bought one of the original PowerPC Perfomas... what a piece of crap. I haven't forgiven apple for it. Built my own PCs until it became so much cheaper to buy a name brand PC, now they're pretty much disposable every few years. I swear Macs hate me - my brother won't let me near his.. crashes every time I use it.

Since I don't have an iPhone I have no use for the bloatware. That apple bundles all the iphone functionality into itunes is irresponsible, since only a tiny fraction of those who use itunes have an iphone.  :idea: Should be an add-on. Too bad, since it is a good program.


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2008)

wow... bummer for you...

I love my IMac...  What can i say..  It's a kick ass little computer...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my 10 yr old Dell to die and get a Mac. I've been saying that for almost 4 years.


----------



## hardline (Jul 13, 2008)

i have tried using a mac with bootcamp so i can run my pc apps but when i try to any usb to serial adapter it will not recognize the peice of equipment i am trying to conect to. it sucks but the dell i have has only crashed 3 times on me in 2 years. it has been rock solid. i currently use itunes 7.0.2 and it runs perfectly when i updated to any of the newer versions all of my dj apps(serato,tracktor scatch, abeleton) kept crashing. it took me 2 days to get things in working order. apple tried to help but since i was on a pc they would only go so far.


----------



## roark (Jul 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> i have tried using a mac with bootcamp so i can run my pc apps but when i try to any usb to serial adapter it will not recognize the peice of equipment i am trying to conect to. it sucks but the dell i have has only crashed 3 times on me in 2 years. it has been rock solid. i currently use itunes 7.0.2 and it runs perfectly when i updated to any of the newer versions all of my dj apps(serato,tracktor scatch, abeleton) kept crashing. it took me 2 days to get things in working order. apple tried to help but since i was on a pc they would only go so far.



I couldn't tell you which version, but any post iphone version of itunes has been a big step down and hassle IMHO.


----------



## hardline (Jul 13, 2008)

roark said:


> I couldn't tell you which version, but any post iphone version of itunes has been a big step down and hassle IMHO.



you can always find older versions of software at

http://www.oldapps.com/itunes.htm


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 14, 2008)

Big mac fan here, not so big AT&T.  Got a Blackberry curve with Verizon service.


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Big mac fan here, not so big AT&T.  Got a Blackberry curve with Verizon service.



Been an ATT customer for a long time..
Was getting ready to look into switching but found the service here at Hunter to be pretty good..     Although... They are putting in a Verizon tower near here now...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


>



I'm going to get a new one in a couple of weeks and pass my old one off to someone else.

Faster downloads will come in handy while on the road - also looking forward to the 16gb version...  More tunes...


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2008)

dmc said:


> I'm going to get a new one in a couple of weeks and pass my old one off to someone else.
> 
> Faster downloads will come in handy while on the road - also looking forward to the 16gb version...  More tunes...



Just make sure you have a charger with you, battery life is pretty non-existent.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> Just make sure you have a charger with you, battery life is pretty non-existent.



The fact that you don't have battery access is a major design floor in an otherwise very sexy phone.


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> The fact that you don't have battery access is a major design floor in an otherwise very sexy phone.



One of many, actually. I was playing with one today. It's a neat gadget, but that's about it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> The fact that you don't have battery access is a major design floor in an otherwise very sexy phone.



They're making headway. Apparently the battery is no longer soldiered into the phone. :smash:


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> They're making headway. Apparently the battery is no longer soldiered into the phone. :smash:



Its still not user replaceable. Anything goes wrong with it, and you're out $$$

I'm not supposed to say that.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> Its still not user replaceable. Anything goes wrong with it, and you're out $$$
> 
> I'm not supposed to say that.



And if I had the disposable income for it. I'd get one anyway. :dunce:


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> And if I had the disposable income for it. I'd get one anyway. :dunce:



It is really good for web browsing, and viewing attachments. And email. The interface is great. It does lack a few things...

Battery life blows, can't replace the battery.
Acts flukey with WiFi (But hey, at least it works with WiFi)
No nerd knobs, yup, its an idiot-proof Apple product
Its an Apple product. (Steve Jobs can EABOD)
Only can use one APN at a time. No ability to split-tunnel. (You didn't hear this from me)


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> Only can use one APN at a time. No ability to split-tunnel. (You didn't hear this from me)



I don't know what this is? I'm still pimpin my razor.


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't know what this is? I'm still pimpin my razor.



Its how a cellular device accesses a data network. Many can do more than one, i.e. My Blackberry can browse the public internet while I'm also accessing my corporate WAN.


Actually, I can put in at least 5 different ones in at the same time.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> It is really good for web browsing, and viewing attachments. And email. The interface is great. It does lack a few things...
> 
> Battery life blows, can't replace the battery.
> Acts flukey with WiFi (But hey, at least it works with WiFi)
> ...



Meh...all smartphones have their ups and downs.  My blackberry still doesn't have html email.  WTF?  The browser sucks for anything that not wap (that's why I use opera) and BB still hasn't made much headway with desktop software for macs.  I have to use google calendar as a liason to sync my Blackberry with iCal.  Not an impossible feet and it works well, but it's quite an elaborate setup just to sync two calendars.  BB still has a lot of headway to make in their consumer market.  By the way...I still love my BB, I'm just being hypercritical right now.


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Meh...all smartphones have their ups and downs.  My blackberry still doesn't have html email.  WTF?  The browser sucks for anything that not wap (that's why I use opera) and BB still hasn't made much headway with desktop software for macs.  I have to use google calendar as a liason to sync my Blackberry with iCal.  Not an impossible feet and it works well, but it's quite an elaborate setup just to sync two calendars.  BB still has a lot of headway to make in their consumer market.  By the way...I still love my BB, I'm just being hypercritical right now.



The BOLD should address most of those issues. Well, not the whole Apples and Berries thing, but html and a better browser I believe should be a part of it. I think since they are EDGE only, that's why they stayed away from HTML, to conserve bandwidth. The BOLD is a UMTS unit.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> The BOLD should address most of those issues. Well, not the whole Apples and Berries thing, but html and a better browser I believe should be a part of it. I think since they are EDGE only, that's why they stayed away from HTML, to conserve bandwidth. The BOLD is a UMTS unit.



I'm just hope the official release of 4.5 for CDMA addresses these issues.  At least the HTML email.  There's a few apps out there that allow for HTML email but I wasn't impressed with the trials.  I'll just wait...I don't want to deal with any of the 4.5 betas.  Now if I can only hack this thing to enable this damn gps that verizon went and disabled...  I guess I can buy a bluetooth puck but why the hell should I.  There's a class-action lawsuit brewing from what I hear over on the crackberry forums.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> Its an Apple product. (Steve Jobs can EABOD)



I love how Steve Jobs is the hero to a lot of anti-corporate Microsoft haters. Steve Jobs is more The Man than Gates ever was (talk about vertical and horizontal integration...) Apple's market is just smaller.


----------



## dmc (Jul 15, 2008)

I love my IPhone

I travel a lot... It works great on the road...   It works at home..  Works great on my MAC..

I can sync cals...  Get emails... Get directions... Listen to music and watch vids...  Play games...
All on a sexy touch screen..

And I have the money to blow on stuff like that... There I said it...  I can afford something sexier then a brick...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

I am with a carrier that was recently taken over by AT&T wireless mobility.
The Iphone is a huge deal in the new store, and they are selling like crazy.
I'm still not sure I want to switch to the AT&T plans that they offer, since my old Cell plan is amazing.
Unlimited phone minutes, unlimited text,(both regional) and 200 roaming minutes, for 55/month.
Anything that comes close to matching that with AT&T is more like 100/month.  If I were to get the Iphone, I'd want to upgrade the plan to include internet, which would be more $$$.

Is the Iphone worth while to make a switch like that or no?
I'm not so sure, just yet.


----------



## Paul (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I am with a carrier that was recently taken over by AT&T wireless mobility.
> The Iphone is a huge deal in the new store, and they are selling like crazy.
> I'm still not sure I want to switch to the AT&T plans that they offer, since my old Cell plan is amazing.
> Unlimited phone minutes, unlimited text,(both regional) and 200 roaming minutes, for 55/month.
> ...



Dobson? If so, you'll have to change, eventually. I'm sure while you're still within your cotntract term nothing will change, but after that....

Try to find someone that has the iPhone and play with it. The coolness factor is way up there, but the others will catch-up eventually. Obviously dmc likes his, and it seems that what he uses it for its a good fit. For others, not so much. I, personally, don't care for it too much.


----------



## dmc (Jul 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Obviously dmc likes his, and it seems that what he uses it for its a good fit. For others, not so much. I, personally, don't care for it too much.



It really has everything I need...

I used to be the guy that needed everything - even if I didn't need it...   I was an early Palm adopter...  Had a Treo for a while...  Jammed tons of stuff onto those devices...

But now if I have what I need then I'm cool...

Especially while on the road...


----------

